
The hot air exhaust from an old Mac pro is enough to power this origami pinwheel - jsharf
https://twitter.com/frahs/status/1164005185418452992
======
flywithdolp
Good one.

My Mac pro touchpad is getting so warm I sometimes think to put some butter
and make an egg on it.

Apple must to fix these issues

